# Viejo televisor Blanco y Negro



## jdefrancesco (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Aca me encuentro escribiendo, para pedir un poco de ayuda. Resulta que me regalaron un viejo televisor blanco y negro (Sanyo 21T68A) pero tiene problemas.
El audio anda bien, es decir se escuchan los canales que sintoniza.
Pero el problema es con la imagen, ya que no se ve nada. Lo unico cuando lo apago, a veces, colapsa la imagen y muestra el puntito blanco en el centro como hacen los televisores viejos.
Tengo conociemientos de electronica y me gusta, pero no he podido formarme mas que autodidacticamente.
Me gustaria muchisimo poder volver a hacer andar este televisor.
Espero me puedan ayudar. Estuve buscando libros/cursos pero todo lo que encuentro dice que es para television a color. Tendran alguna idea de donde puedo conseguir algun libro/curso de reparacion de televisores blanco y negro??
Y tambien les pido, si es posible, me indiquen cuales son las normas de seguridad que deberia tener al arbrir y trabajar con el tele y no electrocutarme en el intento.
Desde ya muchas gracias, espero ansioso las respuestas de ustedes que me guien en la reparacion de este televisor.
Saludos!!


----------



## zopilote (Oct 3, 2010)

Nesecitas hacer reactivar la pantalla, estas tvs salen como nuevas despues del proceso.


----------



## jdefrancesco (Oct 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder zopilote.
Dime, lo de la activación de la pantalla se podría hacer, según se explica en la siguiente pagina?
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/reactivador.htm
 O seria mejor que lo mande a hacer?
 El tema es que no quiero gastar mucho dinero.

 Espero la opinión de otros foreros, que seguramente me podrán apuntar bien si el televisor necesita la activación.
 Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 4, 2010)

Espera antes de tocar nada, tenes que medir/revisar.. que haga el punto cuando lo apagas indica que no tiene deflexion ni horizontal ni vertical y el tubo emite, dado que el punto lo hace..

Bajale el brillo al minimo y el contraste a ver si se llega a ver algo tenue.. eso si podria ser indicio de tubo agotado junto con fuera de foco..

Busca el circuito en san google y empeza a medir etapa horizontal, vertical y video. Si ves que hace algo mas de lo que describes, postea..


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 4, 2010)

Cambiar los capacitores electrolíticos. Revisar soldaduras. Medir voltajes.

Y sobre todo: subir fotos para poder ayudarte mejor


----------



## jdefrancesco (Oct 4, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias a todos por responder!!
Durante la semana se me complica un poco tratar de ponerme a ver el tele, pero en cuanto pueda subire fotos y postiare noticias.
Seguramente les pedire mas ayuda... 
Les queria agradecer la buena onda que mostraron, interesandose por mi problema y ofreciendome su ayuda, gracias!!
En cuanto pueda actualizo el post,
Saludos!!


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 7, 2010)

si el potenciometro que da el brillo esta malo no da imagen. si esta bueno y el problema es la pantalla la puedes reactivar con el mismo tv. Saca el chupon que da alto voltaje (ojo con el tv apagado) agarra un caimancito o cable de tierra conectalo a una de los pines del la pantalla (con el socalo afuera) toma el cable que sacaste de la pantalla con mucho cuidado enciende el tv y aproxima este cable a los pines de la pantalla esto hara un arco que te va a limpiar la pantalla. esto es valido para cualquier tv. yo lo he hecho y me ha funcionado muy bien hasta ahora.


----------



## Futuro (Ago 7, 2019)

nestorgaudier dijo:


> si el potenciometro que da el brillo esta malo no da imagen. si esta bueno y el problema es la pantalla la puedes reactivar con el mismo tv. Saca el chupon que da alto voltaje (ojo con el tv apagado) agarra un caimancito o cable de tierra conectalo a una de los pines del la pantalla (con el socalo afuera) toma el cable que sacaste de la pantalla con mucho cuidado enciende el tv y aproxima este cable a los pines de la pantalla esto hara un arco que te va a limpiar la pantalla. esto es valido para cualquier tv. yo lo he hecho y me ha funcionado muy bien hasta ahora.


Buen dia amigo,¿podrías explicar mejor el procedimiento de reactivar la pantalla?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 8, 2019)

aguirre606 dijo:


> Buen dia amigo,¿podrías explicar mejor el procedimiento de reactivar la pantalla?



Realmente leiste la explicacion?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 8, 2019)

Yo mejor acudiría a un profesional, cabe el riesgo de fundir los filamentos del tubo si no se tiene cuidado.


----------



## Futuro (Ago 9, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Realmente leiste la explicacion?


Si pero no la entiendo muy bien.Saca el chupón del tv con el mismo apagado(¿Así sin descargar el Flyback?,agarra un caimancito o cable de tierra conectalo a una de los pines del la pantalla ¿sera a la misma tierra o malla de la pantalla que se usa para descargar el Flyback?,toma el cable que sacaste de la pantalla con mucho cuidado enciende el tv y aproxima este cable a los pines de la pantalla esto hara un arco que te va a limpiar la pantalla. esto es valido para cualquier tv. yo lo he hecho y me ha funcionado muy bien hasta ahora (Osea el Chupón,¿lo acerco a los pines de la pantalla y prendo el televisor?.


aguirre606 dijo:


> Si pero no la entiendo muy bien.Saca el chupón del tv con el mismo apagado(¿Así sin descargar el Flyback?,agarra un caimancito o cable de tierra conectalo a una de los pines del la pantalla ¿sera a la misma tierra o malla de la pantalla que se usa para descargar el Flyback?,toma el cable que sacaste de la pantalla con mucho cuidado enciende el tv y aproxima este cable a los pines de la pantalla esto hara un arco que te va a limpiar la pantalla. esto es valido para cualquier tv. yo lo he hecho y me ha funcionado muy bien hasta ahora (Osea el Chupón,¿lo acerco a los pines de la pantalla y prendo el televisor?.


Recuerda que el que realizo la pregunta casi no tiene conocimientos en cuanto a televisores y podría recibir un corrientazo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 10, 2019)

Aca algo mas elaborado y mejor explicado.
Nunca lo hice ni conozco a nadie que lo haya realizado.
Tampoco tengo relacion con la pagina ni el autor
Probador-Reactivador de TRC


----------



## Futuro (Ago 10, 2019)

Muchas gracias amigo.


----------

